# Bohning Helix Tower Jig Review



## Barry O'Regan

Bohning Helix Tower Jig Review

I picked up the *http://www.bohning.com/store/bohning-complete-tower-fletching-jig.htmlhttp://www.bohning.com/store/bohning-complete-tower-fletching-jig.htmlhttp://www.bohning.com/store/bohning-complete-tower-fletching-jig.htmlhttp://www.bohning.com/store/bohning-complete-tower-fletching-jig.html*Bohning Helix Tower Jig to compare with my other fletching jigs. 

I purchased the basic Bohning Helix Tower model instead of the complete Bohning Helix tower jig, as the basic Helix jig model meets all my needs.

I like most of us, have owned a couple of fletching units over the years.

I own two plastic Arizona E-Z fletchers (One is for regular shafts and one for small diameter carbon arrows) 

I own two (metal construction) Jo-Jo Jan fletching units. One Jo-Jo Jan fletching unit is for straight fletch and the second one for helical fletches. The Jo Jo Jan is all metal construction accepts all size arrow diameters.

The first thing I noticed when opening up the Bohning Helix Tower Jig are the assortment of centre post options for a variety of shaft diameter options. Some assembly required.

While most arrow fletching units accept the nock into the receiver, Bohning include centre posts in order for archers to remove the nock from their arrows so the arrow will slide over the centre post. 

While fletching arrows in this jig requires the removal of the arrow nock, this allows the fletch to be positioned closer the nock a bonus for release shooters. Other fletching jigs do not offer this feature.

Finger shooters will have to purchase a Bohning adapter in order to move your fletch farther down the shaft in order to get finger clearance.

I like the fact the Bohning Helix Tower Jig three arms are already set at 3 degrees, you set your fletch in place into the three arms, lift up the arms, lock the collar and your have three perfectly aligned and fletched arrows.

If you are a traditional or compound shooter who shoots fingers, an adapter is required.

If you are a traditional archer who uses feathers, it may be best to use one of *Bohnings other fine fletching units.*


----------



## Barry O'Regan

*A comparison with Arizona E-Z fletch*

The Arizona E-Z fletch like the Bohning Helix Tower share similar qualities such as three articulated arms to install your three fletches at once and a top locking cap. The Arizona E-Z Fletch requires you to insert a nocked arrow into the receiver in order to align the shaft. 

While with the Arizona E-Z fletching unit swings the arms up the shaft, you first have to pull and twist the bottom of the tower to lock the three arms in place, then put the cap on the top of the three arms to secure the three arms from shifting.

At times when using the lock and twist method, it is sometimes not as easy as it appears and trial and error gets the best results.


----------



## Barry O'Regan

*A comparison with the Jo-Jo Jan multifletcher.*

*A comparison with the Jo-Jo Jan multifletcher.*


The Jo-Jo Jan multifletching units will only fletch one fletch at a time, but you can fletch 6 arrows at once. The Jo-Jo Jan is comprised of a rotating nock receiver for your nock to fit into.

The Jo-Jo Jan requires you be adept at aligning the top and bottom arrow holders, with screwdriver in hand, again like the Arizona E-Z fletch there is some trial and error to get your fletching centred or offset perfectly onto the shaft. 

I use the Jo-Jo Jan mostly for my 5 inch Bohning Feathers, which seems well suited in this case over other fletching units.


----------



## Barry O'Regan

*Conclusion*

Bottom Line

Like most of us, alignment is everything when trying to line up the fletch to the stiffest part of the spine of your carbon arrow. 

It is said the logo on the shaft is the stiff spine indicator, once aligned rarely do you have to rotate your nock, except if you have fletching clearance problems with your arrow rest. 

The Jo-Jo Jan and the Arizona E-Z Fletch require too much trial and error to get it right, usually trial and error is when you take the newly fletched arrow out of these jigs, you notice it is not aligned, requiring you to once again strip off the fletch, clean the shaft and do it all over again.

The degree or offset afforded by using the Bohning Helix Tower is accurate and requires NO additional adjustments, like the Jo-Jo Jan or Arizona E-Z Fletch.

While the Jo-Jo Jan and Arizona E-Z Fletch are fine, well made fletching units, I have to say the Bohning Helix Tower Jig offers more.

With the Bohning Helix Tower, you just insert the fletch, glue it, lock the arms in place, let it dry and you get a perfect helical arrow everything. A bonus with the smaller diameter carbon arrows.


----------



## Barry O'Regan

*Perfectly fletched arrows using the Bohning Helix Tower Jig*

You would be hard pressed to get your Vanes on your small diameter carbon arrows with a perfect degree of offset on similar fletching jigs without trial and error and more effort.

The Bohning Helix Tower Jig, pretty much does it for you.


----------



## Barry O'Regan

*How the Bohning Helix Tower Jig works*

Here is a breakdown on operating the Bohning Helix Tower Jig for perfectly fletched arrows.


----------



## Barry O'Regan

*A completed Arrow*

Voila, a perfectly fletched and aligned arrow with a helical 3 degree offset, with the Bohning X-Vane adhered to the shaft from front to back. 

Now let's take it out to the range and see how they perform.

Below are photos of how the Bohning 1.75 inch Shield Cut X-Vanes with the 3 degree helical perform extremely well at 50 meters.


----------



## Barry O'Regan

While the Arizona E-Z Fletch and the Jo-Jo Jan fletching jigs perform admirably, as I own 2 of each and you would certainly get similar results using them. 

The Bohning Helix Tower Jig fletches your vanes faster, sets up your 3 degree helical faster, with no muss or fuss and takes the guess work in getting your 3 degree helical on your arrow the first time, every time.

I would like to think users of the Arizona E-Z fletch and Jo-Jo Jan would agree!


----------



## Ankhdad

I see that this is an old one, but done really well!

I'm looking to buy a jig, narrowed it down to the EZ mini and the Helix tower. 
What I'm wondering is what if I'm only doing one vane? Will these work or should I be looking at the Bohning Blazer Helix Fletching Jig (they have a kit also) which will do one at a time. Now saying this, I'm also getting into wraps which will require me to fletch 3 at a time.

ideas??

thanks, Keith


----------



## Barry O'Regan

Well Keith, 
What I love about Bohning are their multi helix jigs come with additional arms as well, so you can attach right or left helical for feathers, then there are jig arms for Bohning's Fita vanes like the Impulse, and finally the Bohning Arms with a few degree helical for Blazers or any other Bohning vane. If you do damage a single vane, the Bohning Tower Multi jig is for affixing all three vanes at once. If you damage a vane, and need to replace it, and the other two vanes are in still good shape, Bohning also sell a single vane Bohning fletch jig. Hope this helps. For more info on Bohning go to the Bohning Facebook page, there are two one for bowhunting and one for Fita shooters, or if you wish go to Bohning's web site www.bohning.com.

Regards
Barry


----------



## Ankhdad

just an update...I ended up buying the Arizona EZ Fletch mini....What a great buy. Works like a charm, very easy! Plus with it being the mini, it makes it easy to pack in my case.


----------



## remiandkramer

Not to hijack this thread but I'm debating between the Bohning Helix Tower vs. the one-at-a-time Blazer Helix Jig. I know you can re-fletch only one fletching with the tower, but is it a pain to do so vs. the single fletching jig? I've recently punched holes in 4 of my arrow fletchings - 4 different arrows. When I got them back from my shop I noticed they didn't replace all 3 but rather stripped the perforated fletching from the wrap and glued another on. This seemed ok to me, except I figured if I do this long enough, I'd save money just in gas over the long haul. What would you recommend, the tower or the single jig?

Thanks very much for your input.


----------



## Barry O'Regan

First of all, nice shooting, the downside of tight groups, inevitabley may result in tighter groups and torn fletches. Worse are Robin hoods and new arrows. haha.

Since I started this post, Bohning have added two more sets of arms to their tower jig. One set of arms are for the new Bohning Impulse Vanes, and for traditional shooters who shoot with feathers, now Bohning sell Feather arms.

So when ordering your Helix Tower Jig, it may be a good idea to order these other sets if you feel they may fit your archery needs.

Anyway to answer your question,

Bohning Tower Jig is definitely the way to go as it also fits the needs of the Target Archer and Bowhunter. 

I invite you to hit the www.bohning.com site and check out their new Vane product lines for the Bohning Helix Tower Jig.

Thanks for contacting me


----------



## remiandkramer

Barry O'Regan said:


> First of all, nice shooting, the downside of tight groups, inevitabley may result in tighter groups and torn fletches. Worse are Robin hoods and new arrows. haha.
> 
> Since I started this post, Bohning have added two more sets of arms to their tower jig. One set of arms are for the new Bohning Impulse Vanes, and for traditional shooters who shoot with feathers, now Bohning sell Feather arms.
> 
> So when ordering your Helix Tower Jig, it may be a good idea to order these other sets if you feel they may fit your archery needs.
> 
> Anyway to answer your question,
> 
> Bohning Tower Jig is definitely the way to go as it also fits the needs of the Target Archer and Bowhunter.
> 
> I invite you to hit the www.bohning.com site and check out their new Vane product lines for the Bohning Helix Tower Jig.
> 
> Thanks for contacting me


Thanks, I bought the tower and plan to use it when my wraps come in shortly. I have to say I love the way the Easton Factory Crest wraps come off without the adhesive residue but I'm not liking the $17 for 12 wraps price. The not scraping wrap and glue may well be worth the extra $.50 per wrap. I haven't had a reason or opportunity to deal with sticker wraps. Any thoughts or suggestions for 3rd party shrink tube wraps?


----------



## Barry O'Regan

remiandkramer said:


> Thanks, I bought the tower and plan to use it when my wraps come in shortly. I have to say I love the way the Easton Factory Crest wraps come off without the adhesive residue but I'm not liking the $17 for 12 wraps price. The not scraping wrap and glue may Bwell be worth the extra $.50 per wrap. I haven't had a reason or opportunity to deal with sticker wraps. Any thoughts or suggestions for 3rd party shrink tube wraps?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]Bohning make a variety of wraps in pretty much all styles
> Check them out


----------

